# Cut Copper Wire For Cleaning Bottles



## slugplate (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi all. Some have enquired about cutting copper wire for cleaning the inside of bottles. Here is a brief way to get produce your own copper without having to pay for them.
All you need is wire, a razor knife, a wire cutter.
Step One - using the razor knife, strip the sheath from the copper wire if necessary
Step Two - make the ends of the wire the same length
Step Three - cut all of the pieces of wire, if you can, into 1/8" - 1/4" pieces. Exactness is not necessary
Step Four - cut the pieces inside of the container you're going to use! Otherwise you'll have the copper cuts flying all over the place
Step Five - When you need them, pour them down a funnel into the bottle you want to clean. Filling to 1/4 of the total volume of the bottle is sufficient. 
Step Six - fill the bottle 3/4 full of water and your cleaning choice. With more harsh chemicals, make totally sure it is capped tightly before shaking it up.
Step Seven - shake and swirl the pellets around the bottle vigorously. It may take more than one attempt to clear out the residue. IT WILL NOT REMOVE STAINING, CALCIUM DEPOSITS, OR CURE SICK GLASS. It's to clear out the gross residue sticking to the inside of the bottle 

In some cases, more aggressive approaches are called for if you want a pristine bottle.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 30, 2020)

I  could add salt or bicarbonate to the mixture.Al


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 30, 2020)

I have done this before. It works ok.


----------

